# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2022



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 09:25)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2022 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, novembro começou com nevoeiro. Durante a tarde, o sol lá apareceu e esteve um ambiente ameno. 

A máxima foi de *19,2ºC*. 

A mínima está a ser registada agora. Estão *9,7ºC* neste momento, um valor que já não se via há meses por esta hora. 

*5,8ºC *numa estação nos arredores de Portagem (Marvão). Aquele vale tem potencial e ainda por cima, a estação está perto de uma pequena barragem.


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2022 às 16:27)

Desculpem a qualidade, mas ia em movimento


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2022 às 13:52)

Dia fechado, com nevoeiro e chuva fraca/ chuvisco persistente, daquela chuva que se infiltra bem no solos, deve permanecer assim ao longo do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

Boas,
Por Arronches, apenas começou a chover depois das 13h. No entanto, em Portalegre choveu de forma fraca durante toda a manhã, a orografia sempre a ter um papel importante nestas situações. A EMA segue com um acumulado de* 4.4mm* até ao momento.

*1.5mm *acumulados em Arronches. Chuva miudinha, mas intensa, excelente para os solos.   

Ambiente outonal, estão *15,5ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2022 às 19:34)

Por aqui 15mm até ao momento, a orografia a trabalhar bem, e pelo radar deve vir mais a caminho.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2022 às 21:16)

Chove com mais intensidade, bela noite outonal  , tudo escorre água.


----------



## talingas (3 Nov 2022 às 21:16)

Que belo dia de chuva! Os solos agradecem... Chovendo durante todo o dia de forma persistente mairoritariamente fraco, mas ainda com alguns periodos moderado. Desde as 7:00H, com o acumulado a atingir neste momento 16mm. E continua... Oxalá venham por aí muitos mais dias como este.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2022 às 21:38)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, a tarde foi marcada por períodos de chuva fraca.

O acumulado é de *7.1mm*.

Hoje é daqueles dias em que estou no meio de duas realidades completamente distintas.

Portalegre: *17.9mm*
Netatmo (Elvas): *0.6mm*
Elvas: *0mm*

Vai chuviscando com *17ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2022 às 00:10)

Parou a chuva e já são visíveis algumas estrelas no céu. Passagem da frente fria evidenciada com uma pequena descida da temperatura. Aqui em Arronches, desceu de 17,1ºC para 16,0ºC um pouco antes da meia noite.

O acumulado é de *8.4mm*.

Portalegre acumulou* 21mm*. Superou e bem as previsões.

A temperatura mantém-se nos *16ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2022 às 13:16)

A chuva fraca de ontem ainda deu 21mm.
Hoje um dia diferente, com sol e alguma neblusidade alta.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 16:21)

Acumulados reduzidos na maior parte da Região Sul (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve), ontem e hoje:






Hoje, apenas se destacam, com acumulados à volta de 1 mm, estas estações:

















E a perspectiva para as duas próximas semanas, para estas zonas (especialmente Baixo Alentejo interior e Algarve) não é positiva.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

Boa noite,
Dia com muito sol e algumas nuvens altas, completamente diferente de ontem. A temperatura esteve agradável.
Portalegre, durante a tarde:





Máx: *20,2ºC*
Min: *12,0ºC*

Neste momento estão* 12,9ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2022 às 19:02)

Boas,
A noite de hoje já foi fria e a "maresia" tem marcado presença com grande quantidade. Sei que não temos mar perto por aqui, mas é o termo mais utilizado para designar o orvalho que surge durante a noite. 
O dia foi de céu limpo e com temperatura agradável, estive por Évora e a temperatura rondou os 19/20ºC.

Máx: *18,4ºC*
Min: *5,4ºC*

Em locais mais abrigados e junto a cursos de água, como é habitual, inversão mais significativa e já terá havido alguma geada. Exemplo disso são estes locais:
Arredores da Portagem (Marvão): *1,0ºC*
Barqueira (Castelo de Vide): *1,5ºC*

Ao início da manhã estavam 3ºC junto ao Rio Caia. Diferenças normais em relação à vila. 

Neste momento, por aqui, estão *12,2ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2022 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e pouco mais para contar.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Nov 2022 às 20:25)

O mês de Outubro rendeu 42 mm em Faro, sendo que desses 33 mm foi num único dia.. 
Novembro para já promete até cerca do dia 20 Novembro uns 5 mm, sem qualquer mudança padrão perceptível. 
Hoje foi um dia de sol, e temperaturas agradáveis..


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2022 às 19:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e noite fria com a mínima a descer abaixo dos 10ºC.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC

A EMA registou uma mínima de 9.4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 00:21)

Boa noite,
Esta segunda-feira começou com nevoeiro cerrado, algo que já não se via há largos meses por aqui. Ainda molhou bem e acumulou *0.3mm*.
Depois de se dissipar ainda apareceu o sol e o céu esteve praticamente limpo, mas ao longo da tarde foi ficando mais nublado.
Final do dia, perto de Portalegre: 






Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *7,9ºC*

Chuva fraca em Portalegre desde as 22h, sensivelmente. Em Arronches, apenas começou a chover qualquer coisa perto das 23h, mas sem acumular.
*16,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Alguns períodos de chuva durante a madrugada que acumularam *4.6mm*. 

De momento não chove, mas o céu permanece nublado e estão *17,9ºC*.


----------



## comentador (8 Nov 2022 às 14:02)

Boa tarde, em Lisboa está a chover bastante. Pena em Portugal só já chover bem do Tejo pra cima. O baixo Alentejo em especial está um deserto, desde setembro ainda nem 70 mm caíram. Cada ano que passa, mais seco fica.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 14:36)

Sol radioso aqui perto de Quarteira! Não se consegue estar ao sol parece um forno!
 O Arome dá pouca precipitação no Algarve central, Sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo. 
É esperar por melhores dias talvez na próxima semana!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2022 às 14:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Sol radioso aqui perto de Quarteira! Não se consegue estar ao sol parece um forno!
> O Arome dá pouca precipitação no Algarve central, Sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo.
> É esperar por melhores dias talvez na próxima semana!


O satélite evidência bem isso infelizmente... Por aqui um mundo á "parte", vai chovendo, deve ser uma tarde regada.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 14:51)

Boa chuva nos últimos 15 minutos. O acumulado está em *9.7mm*. 

Frente algo desorganizada, nuns locais chove muito e noutros nem por isso.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2022 às 17:32)

Vista para O/NO


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 19:44)

Chuvada em Portalegre


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2022 às 19:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Sol radioso aqui perto de Quarteira! Não se consegue estar ao sol parece um forno!
> O Arome dá pouca precipitação no Algarve central, Sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo.
> É esperar por melhores dias talvez na próxima semana!


Tive parte do dia em Vilamoura, que é mais chique que Quarteira e também estava uma brasa ao sol, para além de outras brasas desta vida.   

Olha que o Arome até mostra algo interessante entre as 00h e as 06 h, altura que está em vigor o aviso amarelo no Algarve por parte do IPMA






Até as tuas primas vão aparecer:


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 20:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tive parte do dia em Vilamoura, que é mais chique que Quarteira e também estava uma brasa ao sol, para além de outras brasas desta vida.
> 
> Olha que o Arome até mostra algo interessante entre as 00h e as 06 h, altura que está em vigor o aviso amarelo no Algarve por parte do IPMA
> 
> ...


Deve ter atualizado...vi no ipma e metia a frente a perder força após cruzar o Barlavento


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2022 às 20:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tive parte do dia em Vilamoura, que é mais chique que Quarteira e também estava uma brasa ao sol, para além de outras brasas desta vida.
> 
> Olha que o Arome até mostra algo interessante entre as 00h e as 06 h, altura que está em vigor o aviso amarelo no Algarve por parte do IPMA
> 
> ...



É só aguardarem à varanda...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 22:52)

Onde está a chuva?  Acho que a frente já era!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 22:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde está a chuva?  Acho que a frente já era!


Acho que ainda vai a caminho...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2022 às 23:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde está a chuva?  Acho que a frente já era!



A frente fria vai começar agora a entrar pelo barlavento, atravessando o Algarve ao longo da madrugada... Situação poderá vir a ser complicada para o Algarve nas próximas horas, em especial na faixa litoral:









						Windy as forecasted
					

Wind map and weather forecast




					www.windy.com


----------



## tonítruo (8 Nov 2022 às 23:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde está a chuva?  Acho que a frente já era!


As imagens de satélite estão bastante interessantes, no entanto, parece-me que vai passar de raspão a sul...
O que vai de encontro com a previsão do ECMWF, até agora parece precisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2022 às 23:08)

tonítruo disse:


> As imagens de satélite estão bastante interessantes, no entanto, parece-me que vai passar de raspão a sul...
> O que vai de encontro com a previsão do ECMWF, até agora parece precisa.


Pois, é bem possível que grande parte da precipitação fique no mar para os peixinhos, o que era uma pena, mas veremos.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 23:12)

Parece-me claramente que vai passar a sul! O movimento é noroeste/sueste!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2022 às 23:13)

Por aqui, nota-se alguma nebulosidade convectiva a sul com a luz da lua, mais giro é os melros estarem a cantar.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Nov 2022 às 23:14)

Bem, não arranjei a canoa para ficar a acumular pó... acho que vou dar umas remadas em direção a sul para ir ter ao festival do carapau e da sardinha...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2022 às 23:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece-me claramente que vai passar a sul! O movimento é noroeste/sueste!



O movimento no radar de precipitação é de oés-sudoeste para lés-nordeste, pelo que só tem apanhado o litoral de raspão...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2022 às 00:09)

Boas,
Em Arronches ainda choveu qualquer coisa ao início da noite tendo terminado o dia com *12.2mm*. A chuvada em Portalegre, um pouco antes das 20h, deveu-se aos restos de uma linha de instabilidade. Mal passou a cidade para sul dissipou-se por completo. 
A EMA ainda acumulou 2.4mm nesse período. 

Neste momento, tudo calmo e estão *14,9ºC*. Talvez ainda chova mais qualquer coisa, entretanto.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2022 às 02:12)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui. Acumulado de *1.5mm *até ao momento.

Na segunda-feira, o nevoeiro que marcou o início do dia nesta zona, proporcionou um cenário fantástico no festival de balões de ar quente que decorreu em Monforte.
Alguns registos publicados pela página do evento:
Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo, como é habitual livre de nevoeiro:










Fonte


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 02:37)

Não esquecer que o radar de Loulé está desligado. O de Coruche só apanha acima dos 2 a 3 Km, sobre o Algarve. Não é possível avaliar a intensidade da precipitação sobre o Algarve pela imagem do radar, pode ser bem mais intensa do que mostram os ecos.






Mas nesta altura, nem por isso, os acumulados são escassos, não chegam sequer a 2 mm no Algarve e a maior parte está a zero ou com algumas décimas apenas.

A trovoada mantém-se bem longe a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, a mais de 50 Km. Comparando com a imagem do radar, está naquela área de eco apenas verde, o que mostra bem que o eco de Coruche subestima a realidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2022 às 02:45)

Boas, bela surpresa por aqui de repente, chove bem! 14.2ºC com 4mm e a subir, com rate de 56 mm/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2022 às 03:01)

Contagem final de 10.4mm com rate máximo de 77 mm/h, que bela chuvada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 03:08)

Pelo Algarve, as expectativas são reduzidas, a avaliar pela trajectória que as células mais intensas levam ao largo da costa sul. Apenas as bigornas entram em terra, daí os ecos fracos e as precipitações esparsas e fracas.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2022 às 08:55)

Bom dia
A precipitação da madrugada, acabou por ficar maioritariamente no mar, assim como a trovoada, que não se dignou a aproximar de terra.
Agora ao início da manhã é que tivemos uma célula mais activa e a deixar um forte aguaceiro no Barlavento. Carvoeiro subiu rapidamente para os 17,2mm acumulados, com rate de 142mm/h às 08h00 da manhã.  No Sitio das Fontes sigo com 6,6mm apenas.
Agora, a partir desta tarde, segue-se novo interregno de céu limpo e seco...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2022 às 09:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia
> A precipitação da madrugada, acabou por ficar maioritariamente no mar, assim como a trovoada, que não se dignou a aproximar de terra.
> Agora ao início da manhã é que tivemos uma célula mais activa e a deixar um forte aguaceiro no Barlavento. Carvoeiro subiu rapidamente para os 17,2mm acumulados, com rate de 142mm/h às 08h00 da manhã.  No Sitio das Fontes sigo com 6,6mm apenas.
> Agora, a partir desta tarde, segue-se novo interregno de céu limpo e seco...


Este ano todos os eventos têm sido melhores a Barlavento. Ainda assim com o enorme défice que tinham acaba por não ser relevante. Apenas uma melhoria significativa na humidade dos solos. 
Aqui mais para sotavento apenas aguaceiros fracos. Infelizmente nem para rega dá. Parece ridículo mas estive a regar a horta ontem já a prever que não ia dar em nada e até porque vai voltar o bom tempo.


----------



## tonítruo (9 Nov 2022 às 11:19)

Parece que o ECMWF só acerta em cheiro quando prevê a trovoada ficar toda no mar


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2022 às 13:27)

tonítruo disse:


> Parece que o ECMWF só acerta em cheiro quando prevê a trovoada ficar toda no mar


Até acertou em parte, já que choveu 17 mm em Albufeira e dava cerca de 39 mm a Sul dessa zona, aqui só caiu 1 mm.  Em relação às trovoadas, a malta do Algarve não faz a macumba certa.  



trovoadas disse:


> Este ano todos os eventos têm sido melhores a Barlavento. Ainda assim com o enorme défice que tinham acaba por não ser relevante. Apenas uma melhoria significativa na humidade dos solos.
> Aqui mais para sotavento apenas aguaceiros fracos. Infelizmente nem para rega dá. Parece ridículo mas estive a regar a horta ontem já a prever que não ia dar em nada e até porque vai voltar o bom tempo.


A zona da Bravura deve ter acumulado perto dos 100 mm em Setembro e Outubro juntos, mas a barragem sem qualquer consumo, só subiu 0.09% em Outubro, diz muito do estado de secura daquela zona.

As possibilidades vão existindo mas vão falhando, ora passa a sul, ora passa a norte e é assim que vai passando os dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2022 às 14:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até acertou em parte, já que choveu 17 mm em Albufeira e dava cerca de 39 mm a Sul dessa zona, aqui só caiu 1 mm.  Em relação às trovoadas, a malta do Algarve não faz a macumba certa.
> 
> 
> A zona da Bravura deve ter acumulado perto dos 100 mm em Setembro e Outubro juntos, mas a barragem sem qualquer consumo, só subiu 0.09% em Outubro, diz muito do estado de secura daquela zona.
> ...


Isso é por causa do escudo, ontem o de Setúbal partiu -se, veremos se da próxima é o do Algarve e o do Serpa. 

Por aqui, hoje o dia segue com alguma neblusidade, mas boas abertas.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2022 às 14:41)

A culpa foi minha.   Estive junto ao mar à espera que a trovoada se aproximasse, para a fotografar! Não falha! ahah! Ela foge sempre!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 15:05)

Acumulados do evento no Sul/Algarve (fazem aqui falta os registos de @RedeMeteo ):

Ontem:






Hoje, destaque para Portimão/Albufeira/Tavira, ou seja a costa sul que recebeu ainda células de raspão. Uma mera centena de quilómetros mais a norte e este desfilar que se assistiu ao largo teria dado uma excelente rega por todo o Algarve. O Aviso Amarelo estava lá, aqueles acumulados nas estações referidas mostram que era justificado, mesmo que nesses casos tenha ficado um pouco aquém do esperado.








Spoiler: Gráficos horários Sul/Algarve


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até acertou em parte, já que choveu 17 mm em Albufeira e dava cerca de 39 mm a Sul dessa zona, aqui só caiu 1 mm.  Em relação às trovoadas, a malta do Algarve não faz a macumba certa.
> 
> 
> A zona da Bravura deve ter acumulado perto dos 100 mm em Setembro e Outubro juntos, mas a barragem sem qualquer consumo, só subiu 0.09% em Outubro, diz muito do estado de secura daquela zona.
> ...


À 2 semanas estive em Aljezur e a ribeira nem pegos tinha! Salva-se apenas o verde dos  campos. Tenho a idea que o Barlavento está mais ou menos na média e ainda assim sem efeitos práticos. A única vantagem é que já tem os solos melhor preparados para precipitações vindouras. No Algarve central e Sotavento os solos estão muito secos !
Será muito difícil apanharmos os nossos concorrentes diretos nomeadamente Alto Alentejo e AML , ou seja, essas regiões vão bem encaminhadas para ter um ano relativamente normal ao passo que aqui vamos andar a correr atrás do prejuízo.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2022 às 18:22)

Boas,
Alguma chuva durante a madrugada, mas o dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável. A recuperação da seca vai acontecendo devagar, esperemos que continuem a aparecer bons episódios de precipitação nos próximos tempos para reforçar os cursos de água e posteriormente, abastecerem as barragens de forma significativa.
Algumas fotos do dia de hoje:













O acumulado de hoje é de *5.6mm*.
Novembro segue com *27mm*.

Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC

14,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2022 às 19:25)

ecobcg disse:


> A culpa foi minha.   Estive junto ao mar à espera que a trovoada se aproximasse, para a fotografar! Não falha! ahah! Ela foge sempre!


A partir de agora, cada vez que exista a previsão de trovoada para o Algarve, ficas de castigo em casa, andas a portar-te mal.  

Mas, por outro lado, quem mostrava as magníficas fotos de raios que tiras cada vez que faz trovoada, és o único algarvio capaz disso. Eu cá não tenho nenhum jeito para raios e tirar fotos, cada raio que caía ao longe acho que era cada vez que a máquina fotográfica ia ao chão, não existe compatibilidade entre mim, a máquina e raios. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e pela hora de almoço.

Máxima: 22.6ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:01)

Foi assim a passagem de duas frentes pela Região Sul, nestes três dias, e algumas instabilidades locais.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2022 às 17:48)

Boas,
Dia de S. Martinho marcado por algumas nuvens e um ambiente agradável aqui pelo Alto Alentejo. Ao sol estava calor, mas o vento de leste presente atenuava essa sensação.





Algumas nuvens de evolução ao longe, para sul:





Mais calor no Litoral do que no Interior, típico com o vento de leste.

Máx: *19,6ºC*
Min: *10,7ºC*

Tatual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## tonítruo (11 Nov 2022 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de S. Martinho marcado por algumas nuvens e um ambiente agradável aqui pelo Alto Alentejo. Ao sol estava calor, mas o vento de leste presente atenuava essa sensação.
> 
> 
> ...


A diferença que as chuvas fazem, como a região fica tão mais bonita toda verdinha


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2022 às 20:41)

tonítruo disse:


> A diferença que as chuvas fazem, como a região fica tão mais bonita toda verdinha


Sem dúvida, tudo tem mais vida! Esperemos que continuem a aparecer episódios de precipitação e que chegue em boa quantidade também mais a sul.  
____________
O vento fraco de nordeste vai marcando presença. Estão *14,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 22:20)

Dois aguaceiros acumularam *3,1 mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Vila Nova de S.Bento, esta tarde entre as 17:20 e as 18:20, aproximadamente, resultado de uma pequena célula sem grande desenvolvimento vertical.
O radar de Loulé está a funcionar. Pelas 17:50 havia uma célula com topos nos 7 a 8 Km de altitude, na zona de Santo Aleixo da Restauração (Barrancos), mas não há estações naquele sítio e a célula praticamente não se moveu.





Houve outra célula a nordeste de Beja, mas passou nas malhas da rede.
Aliás, na rede IPMA ficou tudo a zeros.

Estava prevista a possibilidade de aguaceiros em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Esta célula não teve trovoada, embora também estivesse prevista essa possibilidade.





Houve e há trovoadas do outro lado da fronteira, na Extremadura, o mais perto que chegaram foi em Badajoz.

Estejamos atentos, a situação pode trazer surpresas antes mesmo da chegada das frentes da próxima semana.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2022 às 23:31)

Céu completamente limpo aqui, mas com a luz da lua é possível ver as bigornas das células que estão a sudeste de Badajoz e já vi alguns relâmpagos muito distantes.

Temperatura estável devido ao vento fraco de leste, estão *13,8ºC*. 80% de hr, coisa rara de se ver com o vento deste quadrante.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2022 às 23:53)

A partir das 19h levantou -se um nevoeiro cerrado ali para os lados da Serra de Monte Figo, entre os Machados e o cerro de S.Miguel. Só faltava os mortos sairem das campas 
Andei de calções e t-shirt sem frio nenhum!
Tem estado um tempo ameno fora de série!
De manhã mal conseguia andar na varanda com a força do sol.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Nov 2022 às 01:53)

trovoadas disse:


> A partir das 19h levantou -se um nevoeiro cerrado ali para os lados da Serra de Monte Figo, entre os Machados e o cerro de S.Miguel. Só faltava os mortos sairem das campas
> Andei de calções e t-shirt sem frio nenhum!
> Tem estado um tempo ameno fora de série!
> De manhã mal conseguia andar na varanda com a força do sol.


E acho que não é nevoeiro de radiação, parece ser apenas nebulosidade baixa, com a base a uns 200m de altitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2022 às 20:28)

trovoadas disse:


> A partir das 19h levantou -se um nevoeiro cerrado ali para os lados da Serra de Monte Figo, entre os Machados e o cerro de S.Miguel. Só faltava os mortos sairem das campas
> Andei de calções e t-shirt sem frio nenhum!
> Tem estado um tempo ameno fora de série!
> De manhã mal conseguia andar na varanda com a força do sol.


Não encontraste o D. Sebastião a galope cerro acima.    Quanto aos mortos, acho que não existe nenhum cemitério nessa zona, o mais perto fica em Moncarapacho ou Estói. Aqui, ficou por volta da 1h da manhã, mas a nebulosidade era visível antes e depois baixou e de manhã cedo ainda havia alguns restos de nevoeiro.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Nov 2022 às 20:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não encontraste o D. Sebastião a galope cerro acima.    Quanto aos mortos, acho que não existe nenhum cemitério nessa zona, o mais perto fica em Moncarapacho ou Estói. Aqui, ficou por volta da 1h da manhã, mas a nebulosidade era visível antes e depois baixou e de manhã cedo ainda havia alguns restos de nevoeiro.


Aí estava nevoeiro, que estranho, por aqui apenas estavam uma nuvens baixas, mas não houve nevoeiro (pelo menos enquanto estava acordado )...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2022 às 21:08)

Começou a chover há pouco aqui, mais um dia que foi de S.Martinho, mas as temperaturas já começam a descer a partir de amanhã.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2022 às 11:34)

Por Loulé ainda choveu algo de significativo durante a noite. Estas correntes húmidas de oeste/sudoeste  ainda vão depositando alguma coisa nas serras. Na estação a sudoeste da cidade apenas foram registados 2,6mm. Na cidade e mais a norte deve ter chovido mais a avaliar pelas marcas de água na estrada e poças acumuladas nos terrenos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2022 às 12:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Loulé ainda choveu algo de significativo durante a noite. Estas correntes húmidas de oeste/sudoeste  ainda vão depositando alguma coisa nas serras. Na estação a sudoeste da cidade apenas foram registados 2,6mm. Na cidade e mais a norte deve ter chovido mais a avaliar pelas marcas de água na estrada e poças acumuladas nos terrenos.


Em Loulé, a estação da Proteção Civil registou 4 mm.

Por aqui, também caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2022 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Loulé, a estação da Proteção Civil registou 4 mm.
> 
> Por aqui, também caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm.


É esta estação a que me refiro...a suposta estação com patrocínio do ipma
https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/loule/

A norte na cidade choveu mais do que isso certamente. É uma situação complicada, pelo radar supostamente nem precipitação houve.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2022 às 14:45)

Por aqui vai nos 5mm, vai chovendo fraco, com nevoeiro e algum vento, dia invernal, a parte mais intensa da frente deve estar prestes a passar por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2022 às 16:13)

Bela tarde de chuva em Portalegre


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2022 às 17:51)

trovoadas disse:


> É esta estação a que me refiro...a suposta estação com patrocínio do ipma
> https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/loule/
> 
> A norte na cidade choveu mais do que isso certamente. É uma situação complicada, pelo radar supostamente nem precipitação houve.


Eu percebi que fazias referência à EMA e como disseste que na cidade choveu mais, eu coloquei o acumulado da estação da Protecção Civil que está no centro de Loulé: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILOULM12


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2022 às 18:32)

A frente já lá vai ... 18mm.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2022 às 18:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu percebi que fazias referência à EMA e como disseste que na cidade choveu mais, eu coloquei o acumulado da estação da Protecção Civil que está no centro de Loulé: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILOULM12


Desconhecia essa! Ainda assim acho pouco a avaliar pela água acumulada que vi na zona do centro saúde de Loulé relativamente perto dessa zona mas mais a noroeste e a uma cota mais alta.
Andamos tão sedentos que qualquer coisa parece muito  
E daí até choveu mais, quem sabe...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2022 às 19:04)

Vai parando a chuva por Arronches com um acumulado de *7.1mm*.

Um pequeno ribeiro bem composto em Portalegre. Tal como já foi referido, a EMA acumulou *18mm*.






Novembro em Arronches segue com *35mm* até ao momento, enquanto que Portalegre vai nos *70.4mm*. 22km e a orografia são suficientes para haver grandes diferenças.
As assimetrias entre o norte e o sul, no que diz respeito a precipitação, vão ser bem evidentes nos próximos dias e aqui nesta região será igual. 

*14,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2022 às 16:35)

Bom dia,
A manhã em Portalegre foi marcada por chuva fraca e nevoeiro. A tarde terá sido igual, pois tem acumulado décimas em praticamente todas as horas. O acumulado na EMA é de *2.7mm*.

Em Arronches, alguns aguaceiros fracos e breves. O acumulado é de *0.5mm*.

Estão* 15,4ºC *e o vento é fraco de oeste.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Nov 2022 às 17:14)

Que tempo ameno tão agradável, estes dias sem sol e com vento fraco são bastante confortáveis, não há aquelas situações de se estar com frio e 50m mais à frente com calor enquanto passamos de estar à sombra com uma rajada de vento para estar ao sol e com uma pausa no vento...

Está: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, *18*ºC, *100*%, *↗14*km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2022 às 11:39)

Manhã de chuva, 11mm até ao momento.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2022 às 12:44)

Sol fortíssimo por Albufeira! Vento moderado mas agradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2022 às 16:58)

A chuva de manhã rendeu 14,4mm, o mensal é agora de 91mm.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2022 às 18:27)

Boa noite,
Chuva miudinha durante grande parte da manhã, o que não tem grande impacto no acumulado, mas para os solos é ótimo. Já entre as 11:30h e as 14h houve períodos em que choveu bem. Durante o restante dia, não choveu mais.
Ao longo da tarde, o caudal do Rio Caia foi aumentando gradualmente. Cerca de meia hora separam estas duas fotos, onde se nota a diferença na quantidade de água que corre no açude:










E continuou a aumentar depois desta última foto.

Ribeira de Arronches:









As cores de outono já bem evidentes:





Já demonstra que os solos começam a ficar com bastante água. Vamos ver se será para continuar. 

O acumulado de hoje em Arronches é de *7.6mm*. Novembro segue com *44.7mm*.
2022 lá ultrapassou os 400mm, segue nos *408mm*.

Vai refrescando, estão *13,9ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2022 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã teve algum sol e a tarde foi mais nublada, com alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam 1 mm.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2022 às 17:09)

Boa tarde, 
O dia de hoje rendeu até ao momento 2,9 mm acumulados, já tendo ultrapassado a barreira dos 10 mm, este mês! 
Já agora esperemos que o AA não se instale na posição e na data que o GFS mostra nesta Run, pois se nesta altura do ano se instala ali, trás bagagem para quase 3 meses!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2022 às 17:15)

Boas, 11.3ºC! Temperatura mais digna desta altura do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, 11.3ºC! Temperatura mais digna desta altura do ano.


Yap, dia mais "frio" da temporada, aqui deve ter rondado os 12°c de máxima, esteve agradável ao sol.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 18:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde,
> O dia de hoje rendeu até ao momento 2,9 mm acumulados, já tendo ultrapassado a barreira dos 10 mm, este mês!
> Já agora esperemos que o AA não se instale na posição e na data que o GFS mostra nesta Run, pois se nesta altura do ano se instala ali, trás bagagem para quase 3 meses!



Hoje o AA faz jus ao seu nome, mas ao longo do fim de semana vai ceder um pouco para sul, mas não o suficiente. É significativo desta insuficiência que a isóbara 1024 hPa durante este período se mantenha a norte do Tejo. Vai haver uma cedência de passagem de sistema frontal na 2ªfeira mas depois... está mesmo cheio de vontade de voltar para norte.
Só a cut-off perspectivada optimisticamente pelo ECMWF a partir do dia 26 dá alguma esperança para Sul/Sueste/Sotavento.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2022 às 19:22)

Vai descendo... 8°c.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2022 às 20:11)

Boas,
Aguaceiro de madrugada que acumulou *0.3mm*, mas nunca mais choveu. Dia com sol, algumas nuvens e ambiente mais fresco.

Máxima de *14,9ºC*.

*9,3ºC* neste momento, que é também a mínima do dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2022 às 03:59)

6.1ºC, anda no sobe e desce.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2022 às 11:03)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje o AA faz jus ao seu nome, mas ao longo do fim de semana vai ceder um pouco para sul, mas não o suficiente. É significativo desta insuficiência que a isóbara 1024 hPa durante este período se mantenha a norte do Tejo. Vai haver uma cedência de passagem de sistema frontal na 2ªfeira mas depois... está mesmo cheio de vontade de voltar para norte.
> Só a cut-off perspectivada optimisticamente pelo ECMWF a partir do dia 26 dá alguma esperança para Sul/Sueste/Sotavento.


Provavelmente será aí o pico deste padrão antes da mudança para um padrão mais seco. Neste regime o Norte e o Centro, particularmente o litoral Norte e o litoral Centro rebentam pelas costuras com tanta água.
Eventualmente iremos receber alguma chuva mas o que poderá vir depois pode não ser benéfico para o sul em particular.
Estas próximas 2 semanas serão muito importantes para averiguar como se montarão as "peças " na atmosfera .
Sem querer fazer paralelismos o final de  2019 foi algo assim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2022 às 13:37)

A EMA de Loulé é um "poço de frio", teve uma mínima de 3.5ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Nov 2022 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, por Albufeira:
Dia desagradável: céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura amena e vento com rajadas. Ora se estava com calor quando o sol espreitava, ora se estava com frio à sombra e com o vento, cheguei mesmo a estar com ambos ao mesmo tempo!

Tmín: *10*ºC, Tmáx: *18*ºC;
Vméd: *↘16*km/h, Vmáx: *41*km/h.




~12h30


----------



## tonítruo (19 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A EMA de Loulé é um "poço de frio", teve uma mínima de 3.5ºC.


Teve sorte, Aljezur não conseguiu fazer inversão térmica, senão era mais uma medalha de menor mínima para lá


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2022 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Dia outonal com céu nublado, algum vento e ambiente fresco. Amanheceu com nevoeiro e ao final da tarde ainda caíram uns pingos.
Durante a tarde , na Barragem do Caia:










Tentativa de formação de uma nuvem lenticular:





Mais abertas para sul:






Máx: *13,6ºC*
Min: *6,9ºC*

Depois de meses a esturricar, uma pessoa até estranha estas temperaturas.  

*9,9ºC* atuais com vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2022 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A EMA de Loulé é um "poço de frio", teve uma mínima de 3.5ºC.


Essa EMA segundo consta é na campina de Baixo perto da A22. É um vale plano e relativamente fechado pelo que é um bom sítio para inversões.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2022 às 22:37)

Máxima de 11,5°c, como o dia esteve encoberto e com algum vento, já deu para sentir um ligeiro frio, mas perfeitamente suportável para um alentejano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2022 às 20:13)

tonítruo disse:


> Teve sorte, Aljezur não conseguiu fazer inversão térmica, senão era mais uma medalha de menor mínima para lá


Sorte não, que voltou a ter uma mínima mais baixa que Aljezur, Loulé com mínima de 4.6ºC, Aljezur com 6.5ºC. Loulé - 2 X Aljezur - 0   

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e nuvens e nada mais a acrescentar.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC

Desde 20 de Outubro que não chove nada de jeito, ou seja, passou 1 mês e vai continuar assim, por mais umas semanas sem qualquer luz ao fundo do túnel.

Por este andar, o negócio que vai fazer furor no Algarve vai ser o passeio de camelos pelas praias.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2022 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por este andar, o negócio que vai fazer furor no Algarve vai ser o passeio de camelos pelas praias.


Então continua a beber uns copos.
Por aqui, tal como ontem, o céu esteve muito nublado, ainda chegou a chuviscar mas sem acumular.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sorte não, que voltou a ter uma mínima mais baixa que Aljezur, Loulé com mínima de 4.6ºC, Aljezur com 6.5ºC. Loulé - 2 X Aljezur - 0
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e nuvens e nada mais a acrescentar.
> 
> ...


Aljezur está a perder qualidades...fiquem mas é com o surf que nós ficamos com as mínimas baixas  
Pois exacto faz um mês que não chove decentemente pelo Algarve e não se sabe quando choverá. Tivemos um único evento decente...20 de Outubro. De resto temos de recuar a Março ( o último mês normal ) e quiça o único...Estamos mesmo bem !
Já agora continuas com umas máximas interessantes! Mas já ninguém liga...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2022 às 11:43)

Manhã de chuva e algum nevoeiro, entretanto a chuva deste mês passou hoje dos 100mm.


----------



## comentador (21 Nov 2022 às 13:14)

Bom dia, 
Dia de chuvisco fraco. 1 mm


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2022 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,
Chuva fraca durante grande parte da manhã e que se prolongou até ao início da tarde. Após a passagem da frente, um pouco antes das 14h caiu um aguaceiro intenso com bastante vento a acompanhar, até fazia "fumo" nos telhados.
Deixo um pequeno vídeo que fiz na altura:


Restante tarde sem chuva, mas com bastante vento.





Um vestígio deixado pelo vento forte:





Rajada máxima de *61,2km/h*.
Acumulado de* 5.3mm*.

Neste momento estão* 12,5ºC* com rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h de NW.


----------



## tonítruo (21 Nov 2022 às 17:47)

Boa tarde, por Albufeira:
Dia com aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado na parte da tarde e períodos de céu muito nublado.
Uma subida notável da temperatura e da humidade com a rotação do vento para sudoeste.

Tmín: *14*ºC, Tmáx: *20*ºC;
HRmáx: *100*%, POmáx: *18*ºC;
Vméd: *↗18*km/h, Vmáx: *40*km/h;
Pacu: *3*mm.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 13:54)

Boas,
Períodos de chuva fraca em Arronches, o acumulado é de *3.1mm *até ao momento.* 

13,7ºC *neste momento com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2022 às 15:31)

Dia escuro com nevoeiro, mas pouca chuva, 4mm até ao momento, na baixa da cidade não há vestígios do nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 00:51)

Boas,
Foram surgindo alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia e com vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas mais intensas, a acompanhar.

O acumulado do dia ficou nos *4.3mm*.
Rajada máxima de *40,4km/h*.

Considerando as atuais previsões de acumulados, novembro vai terminar acima da média em Portalegre e abaixo nestas zonas mais baixas. Até ao momento são estes os acumulados mensais:

Portalegre: *118mm*
Arronches: *54.6mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *38.4mm*

A média da quantidade de precipitação em Portalegre nas normais de 71/2000 é de 114.9mm e nas normais de 81/2010 é de 122.4mm. Já em Elvas, a normal de 71/2000 é de 75.1mm.

Neste momento chove fraco com *15,3ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2022 às 12:34)

Mais um dia de chuva fraca, 5mm até ao momento, vai chuviscando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2022 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia variando entre períodos com algum sol e outros com maior nebulosidade.

Máxima: 21.6ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2022 às 19:47)

Mais 6mm hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 22:03)

Boas,
Dia com duas caras por Arronches, manhã marcada pela chuva fraca e a tarde por muito sol e algumas nuvens apenas.
Manhã (12h):






Tarde (16h):





Vento mais intenso durante a noite. Rajada máxima de* 42,8km/h*

Acumulado de* 2mm*.

Neste momento, nevoeiro cerrado e estão *12,4ºC*. Tudo molhado.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2022 às 22:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com duas caras por Arronches, manhã marcada pela chuva fraca e a tarde por muito sol e algumas nuvens apenas.
> Manhã (12h):
> 
> ...


Por aqui só houve uns raios de sol por volta dessa hora(15/16h) mas pouco, já não o via quase á uma semana, felizmente, que está tudo bem regado aqui, amanhã deve ser o dia mais chuvoso da semana.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 22:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui só houve uns raios de sol por volta dessa hora(15/16h) mas pouco, já não o via quase á uma semana, felizmente, que está tudo bem regado aqui, amanhã deve ser o dia mais chuvoso da semana.


Sim, durante grande parte da tarde os pontos mais altos da serra estiveram completamente cobertos, contrastando claramente com o céu pouco nublado que tínhamos aqui. Na última foto ainda são visíveis as nuvens mais densas presentes nos pontos altos da serra, no canto esquerdo, e nota-se a sua dissipação. Efeito orográfico sempre presente.
O Rio Caia já vai bem abastecido fruto dos acumulados mais significativos na serra, veremos o que cai amanhã.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2022 às 00:58)

Nevoeiro cerrado e a chover, é muito raro ver as duas coisas em simultâneo aqui. Normalmente isso acontece em zonas mais altas. 
Como dizia a senhora, "é só humidade". 

Já vai dando para acumular, *0.6mm *até ao momento.

Temperatura estabilizada nos *12,4ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Nov 2022 às 09:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado e a chover, é muito raro ver as duas coisas em simultâneo aqui. Normalmente isso acontece em zonas mais altas.
> Como dizia a senhora, "é só humidade".
> 
> Já vai dando para acumular, *0.6mm *até ao momento.
> ...


Ou seja nevoeiro de radiação e chuva ao mesmo tempo?
É que como dizes isso é mais comum em zonas altas quando estão "dentro" da própria nuvem que está a precipitar...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

tonítruo disse:


> Ou seja nevoeiro de radiação e chuva ao mesmo tempo?
> É que como dizes isso é mais comum em zonas altas quando estão "dentro" da própria nuvem que está a precipitar...


Bom dia,
Sim, exatamente. Normalmente, nesta zona, o nevoeiro mais comum é sempre o de radiação e antes do mesmo se formar, estavam reunidas todas as condições para tal.
Já aconteceu formar-se nevoeiro nestes dias em que posteriormente chega chuva, mas acaba por se dissipar antes. Foi uma exceção, as duas coisas em simultâneo só costumo ver na zona alta da cidade de Portalegre, que é o chamado nevoeiro orográfico e que ocorre sempre nestes dias com chuva.
______

Chuva fraca até ao início da manhã que acumulou *2.8mm* até ao momento.

Neste momento, céu com períodos de muito nublado, mas o sol vai espreitando. *17,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2022 às 11:54)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, parece que houve uma redução na chuva prevista para hoje .


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

Estremoz: final de tarde com chuva muito intensa...  água por tudo quanto é sítio!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2022 às 21:24)

Boa noite,
Mais alguma chuva durante a tarde, mas quase sempre de fraca intensidade. O acumulado é de *7.2mm*.

Ficam os acumulados mensais da zona:
Portalegre: *134.2mm*
Nave Fria ( Serra de S. Mamede, Arronches): *85mm*
Arronches: *64mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *42.9mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *39.5mm*

Vários dias com chuva aqui em Arronches, é um facto, mas apenas um deles teve acumulado superior a 10mm.

*14,2ºC* atuais e já se vão vislumbrando algumas estrelas no céu.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2022 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Esta sexta-feira começa com ambiente fresco, muito sol e apenas algumas nuvens altas por Arronches. 





Mínima de* 9,5ºC*. 

Neste momento estão *12,0ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2022 às 17:34)

Boas, vai chovendo por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2022 às 19:00)

Boas,
Sol e algumas nuvens altas durante grande parte do dia de hoje, apenas a partir do meio da tarde começou a ficar mais nublado. 





Chuviscos nas últimas horas, mas nada de especial. Deram para acumular *0.3mm*.

Ambiente agradável ao longo do dia, mas durante a noite já arrefeceu bem. 

Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *4,2ºC

12,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 19:43)

joralentejano disse:


> sta sexta-feira começa com ambiente fresco, muito sol e apenas algumas nuvens altas por Arronches.





joralentejano disse:


> ,
> Sol e algumas nuvens altas durante grande parte do dia de hoje, apenas a partir do meio da tarde começou a ficar mais nublado.



Vistas e panoramas sempre belíssimos que mostras deste Alentejo, região de tão grande valor paisagístico e património natural e humano. Que convite à viagem...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2022 às 20:03)

Os aguaceiros duraram pouco, 1,6mm, também não estava previsto muito mais que isto...
Por agora nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2022 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> Vistas e panoramas sempre belíssimos que mostras deste Alentejo, região de tão grande valor paisagístico e património natural e humano. Que convite à viagem...


Obrigado @StormRic! Sem dúvida, e com tudo tão verdejante ainda dá mais gosto fotografar estas paisagens. Será uma viagem que valerá muito a pena. 

O céu vai limpando por aqui, já sendo visíveis algumas estrelas. Temperatura praticamente sem alterações, estão *12,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

Boas,

Fim-de-semana passado pelo belo Alentejo, que tanto gosto.
Ora bem resumindo aquilo que vi e registei.
Noites frescas a puxar para o frias, mínimas a rondar os 5ºC,  ontem inclusive o carro registou 2ºC na estrada que liga Vimieiro- Évora Monte.
Julgo ter visto  geada fraca junto a uma ribeira, o habitual numa inversão térmica.
Visitei pela primeira vez a Serra de Ossa, gostei do que vi , área serrana bonita e bem tranquila, fiz os passadiços e confesso que superaram a expectativas.
Andei também pela barragem do Maranhão, continua muito baixa mesmo até  vi água bem eutrofizada e alguns peixes mortos...
a situação continua difícil.
Quando puder posto umas fotos.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2022 às 23:19)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi marcado por céu pouco nublado e ambiente mais fresco. Com o vento presente, estar à sombra já não é agradável.

Máx: *14,8ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC* (registada por volta das 22:30h)

3ºC há cerca de 2 horas no forte local de inversão, agora já deve estar perto de 0ºC. Na vila, outro mundo, estão neste momento *6,2ºC* com o sobe e desce típico.

O Camping Puro Alentejo, em Barbacena, tem uma estação recente e parece ter potencial para mínimas baixas. Neste momento segue nos *4,8ºC*.

*2,5ºC* em Portagem (Marvão)
*1,9ºC* em Barqueira (Castelo de Vide)

É bom ver a região mais bem composta em termos de estações, bem precisa.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 21:22)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje começou frio e com geada fraca em zonas mais baixas junto às linhas de água. De resto, dia de sol e nuvens altas.

Máx: *15,2ºC*
Min: *3,9ºC*

Outras mínimas:
Camping Puro Alentejo (Barbacena): *2,5ºC*
Portagem (Marvão): *1,9ºC*
Barqueira (Castelo de Vide): *0,9ºC*

3ºC às 20h no forte local de inversão, não dá hipótese. 

*5,9ºC* por aqui neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2022 às 23:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Sol e algumas nuvens altas durante grande parte do dia de hoje, apenas a partir do meio da tarde começou a ficar mais nublado.
> 
> 
> ...


Ficam sempre com umas cores incríveis aqueles plátanos!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2022 às 00:34)

Boas,

Aqui ficam os tais registos fotográficos.

Serra de Ossa

















Próximo de Évora Monte 



Barragem do Maranhão (Avis) num estado lastimoso.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Nov 2022 às 10:13)

Odemira com uma mínima de -0,1°C


----------



## tonítruo (30 Nov 2022 às 11:36)

Aljezur ficou mesmo chateado de Loulé ter tido a menor mínima há uns dias, é que esta noite esforçou-se bem, conseguiu uma mínima de *-1,1*ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2022 às 11:49)

Vai caindo uns pingos, temperatura nos 8,4°c.


----------



## Aspvl (30 Nov 2022 às 12:19)

De manhã, por Arronches, havia junto ao Rio Caia uma pequena camada de geada.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 12:52)

Boas,
Primeira geada da temporada por Arronches, embora fraca. Mínima de *1,6ºC*.





*-1ºC* junto à Ribeira de Arronches por volta das 8:15h segundo o termómetro do carro. Geada mais evidente:

















9ºC em Portalegre às 9h, mundo à parte.

Neste momento em Arronches, vai chuviscando e estão *9,6ºC*.
____________________


João Pedro disse:


> Ficam sempre com umas cores incríveis aqueles plátanos!


Sempre em destaque na paisagem por esta altura do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2022 às 15:28)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui com 7,4°c, há pouco lá em cima na serra o carro marcava 4°c.
Máxima de 9,5°c.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 17:18)

Notável o efeito orográfico com o vento de Sudeste a formar um "capacete" sobre as serras:





Choveu bem há cerca de 1 hora, *3.3mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*8,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Walker (30 Nov 2022 às 19:04)

Bela chuvinha, faz mais de duas horas sempre certinha! Inédito nos últimos largos tempos!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 19:30)

Walker disse:


> Bela chuvinha, faz mais de duas horas sempre certinha! Inédito nos últimos largos tempos!



MeteoAlentejo de Castro Verde já acumula *8,9 mm*!
MeteoAlentejo Ourique *9,7 mm*!
E há mais estações com bons acumulados.

@RedeMeteo, já vale a pena fazer um balanço dos acumulados pelo Alentejo, que todos os dias do próximo mês fossem assim. 

Por todo o continente este foi dos dias mais democráticos quanto a acumulados, muito bons para as culturas, e ainda vai chegar ao Algarve.


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2022 às 19:49)

Lamentavelmente com os eventos a chegar não temos radar em Loulé.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2022 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algum sol e nuvens de manhã, a tarde ficou nublado e caíram alguma aguaceiros, a partir das 18h começou a chover fraco.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 6.9ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

O IPMA colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo até meia-noite devido à precipitação que pode ser localmente forte.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2022 às 20:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia com algum sol e nuvens de manhã, a tarde ficou nublado e caíram alguma aguaceiros, a partir das 18h começou a chover fraco.
> 
> Máxima: 16.7ºC
> mínima: 6.9ºC
> ...


E Beja também. É bom que haja "festa" em Serpa!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2022 às 20:25)

Estremoz: chuva moderada desde as 18h30... 

Possibilidade de precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada por trovoadas, para o sul do continente nas próximas horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2022 às 20:47)

Tem chovido bem desde o final da tarde por aqui não é muito intensa mas certinha, tudo escorre água   .


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 21:03)

Chuva moderada e persistente desde as 18h, que excelente rega! 

*20.3mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Nov 2022 às 21:31)

João Pedro disse:


> E Beja também. É bom que haja "festa" em Serpa!


Onde vêm esses avisos? No site do IPMA nao vejo


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2022 às 22:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde vêm esses avisos? No site do IPMA nao vejo


Mas têm aviso até á meia noite, o que não faz qualquer sentido, a não ser que surjam células fortes até a essa hora.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Nov 2022 às 22:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas têm aviso até á meia noite, o que não faz qualquer sentido, a não ser que surjam células fortes até a essa hora.


De facto nao faz sentido nenhum. Mas no site nao estou a ver.  Aliás o site aparece me com a previsão de ontem 3 °feira.....


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2022 às 22:37)

Pois por aqui é morrinha até à última! Que mês secante 

 venha de lá o super Dezembro!


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2022 às 22:39)

8 mm em apenas uma hora em Mértola. Milagre!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2022 às 22:54)

Estremoz: muita chuva ao início da noite, com cerca de 15 mm na estação do IPMA e 27 mm na estação NETATMO (concerteza o valor real entre os dois valores).

O centro de baixas pressões estará agora centrado entre Évora e Beja, pelo que as áreas de maior instabilidade nas próximas horas se situarão a oeste no centro de baixas pressões, onde o vento já se faz sentir de noroeste (Grande Lisboa/Setúbal, faixa litoral do Baixo Alentejo e Barlavento do Algarve). Chove ainda intermitentemente no nordeste alentejano, mas a tendência é para que aí cesse a precipitação, na medida em que o vento rode para o quadrante norte.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 22:56)

A chuva já está a parar, o acumulado é de *25.2mm*. Torna-se assim o dia mais chuvoso deste mês.

Aqui em Arronches, novembro termina então com *90mm.* Fazendo um meio termo entre as médias de Portalegre e Elvas, o valor normal de novembro para aqui deve rondar este valor.

Outros acumulados do dia e os respetivos acumulados mensais:
Portalegre: *22.8mm* / *160mm*
Esperança (Arronches): *26.2mm* / *111.8mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *23.8mm* / *67.8mm *
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *23mm* / *51.6mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *19.5mm */ *59.3mm*

Termina abaixo da média na zona de Elvas e Campo Maior e acima em Portalegre. Mês marcado por notáveis discrepâncias nos acumulados.

O dia foi frio, com a máxima pouco acima dos 10ºC.

Máx: *10,7ºC*
Min: *1,6ºC

7,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2022 às 23:30)

frederico disse:


> 8 mm em apenas uma hora em Mértola. Milagre!


Isso é para regar os cactos da Vila 
A pouco e pouco todos vão fazendo as pazes com o tempo e eu aqui com "ganda" melão
Mesmo assim de Évora para baixo, regra geral,  é miserável !


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2022 às 23:35)

Por aqui,  11 mm acumulados, amanhã vai ser lama pelo pescoço.


----------



## efcm (30 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, 11 mm acumulados, amanhã vai ser lama pelo pescoço.


O túnel já alagou?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

efcm disse:


> O túnel já alagou?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Não. Por causa das obras, na zona onde moro parece ser um lamaçal. 

O dia acabou com 13 mm, e Novembro acabou com apenas 24 mm.


----------

